# Leaf? Sheath? Something else?



## ScottMcC (Oct 1, 2006)

There's something going on in my lowii...is it a sheath? a new leaf? something else? I know, I know, I need to be more patient...but in the meantime, I'd like to hear people's thoughts. It is growing, by the way, so I doubt I'll have to wait too too long to find out what it is.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 1, 2006)

do you candle all your Paphs oke: got me, I woun't even venture to guess, time will tell. Hope fully a sheath !!!


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 1, 2006)

well it transilluminates nicely in the mornings, so...yes.

it should hurry up and show itself though!!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2006)

I jumped the gun this fall when I thought my lowii was spiking. Its just the "pre leaf" that often proceeds a spiking.

Although lowii can bloom anytime of year they most often bloom in spring and summer, with the spikes just emerging in late winter.


----------



## Jmoney (Oct 2, 2006)

if that last leaf is really quite small then it might be a sheath. or if you feel a swelling. if the last leaf is 1/2 grown then it's just another leaf in all likelihood.


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 3, 2006)

well we'll find out soon, because it's growing fast!






my other paph has a similar phenomenon. this one is vert 'crystal court' x treasure island 'jack'


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 7, 2006)

I snuck a peak inside both plants today...and they're both leaves. Still...two new leaves on my only two paphs, can't complain, right?


----------



## bwester (Oct 7, 2006)

Its An Aardvark!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottMcC (Jan 2, 2007)

an update...the one on the lowii turned out to be a sheath after all. definitely not a leaf like I thought previously.

the other one is a leaf though.

I posted this picture in another thread, I'm just bumping this one.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool1


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent!
Paphs always fool me when it come to leaf/sheath.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 4, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## Marco (Jan 5, 2007)

congrats Scott!


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll always take new growth over nothing or rot anyday.

And I'll take a lowii spike over new growth.

Enjoy!


----------

